# Calling Java from VB6



## djibril (Sep 16, 2004)

How do I call a Java program from VB6?
I have no clue how to do this. Any pointers in a direction would be helpful.


----------



## PhantomsHC (Sep 13, 2004)

Make a brower in VB and use that to open a webpage with the Java applet

i have enclosed a *simple* VB browser


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

You may also trigger your Java program with a VB instruction (the shell function, if I remember) running a DOS command invoking the java.exe process.


----------

